# LF 413 and 423: Have lots to trade!



## DarthJoda (Dec 21, 2021)

I am trying to complete the last of my series. I ship tracked 1st class. USA only please. I will trade 1 Welcome Amiibo or 1 Special for 1 Special or 2 - 3 Villagers for 1 Special.



Spoiler: Series 1



7 Joan
9 Digby
10 Pascal
11 Harriet
13 Saharah
15 Tortimer
17 Lottie
20 Curt
23 Cheri
25 Al
28 Jambette
29 Rasher
31 Sheldon
32 Bluebear 
33 Bill
36 Alli
40 Gigi
46 Winnie
47 Knox
52 Poppy
53 Limberg
57 Phil
59 Nate
60 Samson
67 Flurry
68 Clyde
69 Bella
70 Biff
72 Lionel
73 Flo
74 Cobb
78 Roscoe
80 Eugene
81 Eunice
84 Benjamin 
85 Pancetti
92 Henry
95 Peanut
97 Willow
98 Roald
100 Walker





Spoiler: Series 2



103 Kicks
104 Labelle
106 Booker
112 Don
115 Nat
124 Harry
125 Gwen
128 Tom
136 Egbert
139 Blaire
140 Avery
144 Ceasar
151 Groucho
153 Alfonso
156 Gabi
161 Teddy
162 Mathilda
163 Ed
166 Kitty
169 Bud
172 Agnes
174 Bettina
177 Flip
180 Pecan
182 Alice
184 Anicotti
185 Chops
190 Vesta
192 Pango
200 Rocket





Spoiler: Series 3



202 Blathers
205 Phyllis
206 Pete
207 Mabel
209 Wendell
212 Timmy
221 Kody
222 Miranda
223 Del
224 Paula
228 Bubbles
230 Velma
233 Colton
236 Freckles
239 Ricky
240 Deirdre
241 Hans
246 Eloise
247 Wart Jr.
252 Merry
254 Greta
256 Diva
259 Stinky
261 Tucker
263 Gaston
265 Gala
270 Rooney
271 Curlos
273 Moe
276 Astrid
277 Monty
278 Dora
282 Violet
284 Chadder
289 Boomer
290 Caroline
293 Rolf
295 Antonio
298 Derwin





Spoiler: Series 4



301 Isabelle
303 Katrina
304 Phineas
305 Celeste
307 Gracie
310 Timmy
312 Shrunk
313 Pave
321 Mallary
323 Katt
328 Boone
329 Broffina 
330 Croque
336 Pierce
337 Queenie
340 Tex
343 Anabelle
345 Naomi
346 Peewee
350 Elmer
353 Elise
357 Aurora
360 Rod
361 Purrl
369 Sylvia
370 Jacques
371 Sally
376 Rizzo
378 Barold
383 Hippeux
394 Grizzly
396 Simon
397 Iggly





Spoiler: Series 5



411 K.K.
412 CJ
425 Sherb
426 Megan
427 Dom
428 Audie
429 Cyd
430 Judy
431 Raymond
432 Reneigh
433 Sasha
434 Ione
435 Tiansheng
436 Shino
437 Marlo
439 Cephalobot
440 Quinn
441 Chabwick
442 Zoe
443 Ace
444 Rio
446 Azalea
447 Roswell
448 Faith





Spoiler: Welcome Amiibo



16 Stu
36 Candi





Spoiler: Looking For



402 Timmy and Tommy
404 Orville
409 Sabel
410 Label
413 Flick
420 Lottie
423 Tom Nook


----------



## marilyna49 (Dec 21, 2021)

Hi I have most of your ISO, 402 Timmy and Tommy, 404 Orville, 409 Sabel, 410 Label
& 420 Lottie

I need: 16 Stu, 29 Julia, 30 Louie, 32 Admiral & 48 Cleo


----------



## DarthJoda (Dec 21, 2021)

Ok 5 for 5 trade. Works for me. I'll message you.


----------



## your local goomy (Dec 21, 2021)

Hello!! I have an extra Flick that I'd like to trade for your CJ!


----------



## Pig-Pen (Dec 21, 2021)

bluebear 32 and merry 252 for Label 410?


----------



## DarthJoda (Dec 21, 2021)

your local goomy said:


> Hello!! I have an extra Flick that I'd like to trade for your CJ!


Trade was rescinded by trader. Not a problem!


----------



## CRK (Dec 21, 2021)

Still LF 423 Tom Nook?


----------



## stroons (Dec 21, 2021)

Hi! If you're still looking, I have 420 Lottie for WA 29 Julia?


----------



## DarthJoda (Dec 21, 2021)

CRK said:


> Still LF 423 Tom Nook?


I am still looking for 423. Please message me.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 21, 2021



stroons said:


> Hi! If you're still looking, I have 420 Lottie for WA 29 Julia?


I actually no longer have Julia. I am looking for Flick and Tom Nook


----------



## marilyna49 (Jan 18, 2022)

found trade elsewhere, sorry!


----------

